# Pink Corky



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

A solid day of wade fishing for Captain Jason Wagenfehr and Buster (his Dad). According to the crew, trout from 18-23 were fooled using PINK corkies. Soft mud was the ticket in about thigh deep water. Hitting the water in the morning. Reports to come.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A Break From Duck Hunting*

Feb, 2. Captain Jason Wagenfehr and Dad.

Cloudy, drizzle, air temps around 50, NE wind 10 - 15.

Today we left out around noon after the heavier rainfall had moved on. Still had some light drizzle and a few rain drops. Water was cold after 3 days of 30 - 40 degree weather so we found some protected water hoping to find some heavy fish. Fishing over soft mud and scattered grass, our first area gave up 3 solid keeper trout and 2 small reds. I was throwing my favorite Texas Chicken Corky and Dad was using a red/white Catch 2000. Moving on to another area with similar depth and structure we made another wade. I stuck only one fish here in a 100 yd wade so we decided to make a move. We had not seen any bait activity in two stops, at least on the surface. A diving pelican or two and a sitting gull were the best "signs" we had. Before we jumped up to leave the second stop we watched some pelicans start diving several hundred yards down from us. We idled down a little ways and then began to drift toward the activity to investigate further. By now there were 5 or 6 pelicans diving repeatedly in an off-colored streak of water. We slid in and started another wade. Shortly into the wade we both had bites and then the catching began. For about an hour we enjoyed steady action landing 10 trout ranging from 18 to 23". We took a few pics for the record and let them all go. All fish were caught on Corky's worked very slow. Depth of the water was about 2.5 - 3 feet. It was a great afternoon spent fishing with my Dad, and very productive considering the conditions. Just proves you never know until you go. Gear up and get after it!

Thanks!
Capt. Jason Wagenfehr


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics*

A few from Monday...www.BayFlatsLodge.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Tuesday's Trip*

Chicken corky, plum chartreuse sand eels 1/16 jigs, and clown looking badonka a donks (sp) worked well. On Tuesday mid morning myself, Capt. Jason, Capt. TJ and Capt. Nathan pre-fished for an upcoming session of trips this week. Well maybe, looks like it may be a rain out on Thursday. Between the 4 of us we released 45 trout from 18-24" and 7 reds to 22". It was cold, but nothing compared to early morning duck hunts in January. Fish were over soft mud in stained water. Corky lures were worked slow, but always reeling the line. Norton's worked with fast action. Top water lures were worked slow.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics*

From 2-2-2010


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*last of em*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Guides Day Out

Having some fishing trips this coming weekend some of us guides decided to
do a little prefishing and scouting. With Capt. Nathan at the helm, Capt.
Chris, Capt. TJ, and myself headed out with high hopes after an encouraging
outing the day before with my Dad. We've all got "Big Trout Fever" knowing
this is the time of year when the catch of a lifetime is just one cast away.
The conditions were very similar to the previous day with heavy cloud cover,
air temps in the low to mid 50s, and moderate to occasionally strong NE
winds. I was encouraged at the size of fish we had caught the day before so
we headed to the same area hoping to find a the "real" treasure. Pulling
into desired location we were greeted with diving pelicans crashing all over
the shallow flat. Rigged up with Corkies and Norton Sand Eel Jr's we hopped
out for the first wade. Again, like the day before, the wind had stirred up
an off-colored strip of water which is where we would focus most of our
attention. Just like grass beds or shell clumps, a dirty streak of water
through otherwise very clear water provides cover and an ambush point for
gamefish like trout and redfish. Even though there was still little sign
visible bait activity, the diving pelicans surely weren't just practicing.
As we closed in on our target the bites came with more regularity. During
the 3 hour wade we landed over 20 trout ranging from 17 to 23" and 4 reds up
to 24". All fish were released. Although no huge fish were caught, the
catching was a great sign of things to come.
As the bite slowed a bit here, we loaded the boat and headed to another
historically good winter time location. Just like the previous stop, we
were were fishing over soft mud and scattered grass beds in 2 - 3' of
water. As we started our wade here, baitfish became more and more active, a
great sign as the trout should be close by. We slowly made our way to where
a deep slough meets a protected pocket of the particular shallow body of
water we were fishing. A good concentration of jumping and flipping mullet
were congregated in this area. Capt. TJ was armed with the new Ba Donk A
Donk topwater from Bomber and vowed to use it until he caught a fish.
Persistance paid off as he landed 3 trout to 23" and 3 slot reds. Capt.
Nathan and I were enjoying steady action throwing Corky's but I wanted in on
some of the topwater action. I switched to a bone colored Zara Spook "one
knocker" and on about the 3rd cast was greeted with a nice blow-up. A
couple of casts later to the same spot produced a 17" trout. Unbelievable
in 52 degree water! We worked this area over for probably 2 hours and
landed another 20 plus keepers. We kept a handful here for a fresh fish
dinner and released anything over 20". Another great day on the water, and
not another boat in sight! It's a great time to go fishing so prepare for
the elements, look for the right signs, and stay focused. You will be
rewarded!

Thanks,
Capt. Jason Wagenfehr


----------

